# Need White/silver monitor



## abhigeek (Jan 8, 2015)

1. Budget?
*5-6K
*
2. Display type and size?
*White or Silver color with Mac mini
*EDIT: Larger than 18inch, BTW Size doesn't matter. Bigger would be better

3. Primary use of Tv/monitor?
*Monitor only
*
4. Ports Required?
*Hdmi
*
5. Preferred choice of brand?
*Doesn't matter
*
6. Any TV/monitor in consideration?
*No
*
7. Any other info that you want to share.
*I need Full HD 1080p*


----------



## TheHumanBot (Jan 8, 2015)

size is 15" 17" 22" 24" and not Mac Mini so specify the size.


----------



## abhigeek (Jan 8, 2015)

Bump :l


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 8, 2015)

Black& White AOC e2262Vwh 21 inch LED Backlit LCD Monitor - Buy AOC e2262Vwh 21 inch LED Backlit LCD Monitor Online at best price in India : Flipkart.com @9.5k
White Viewsonic 21.5 inch LED Backlit LCD - VX2263Smhl-w Monitor - Buy Viewsonic 21.5 inch LED Backlit LCD - VX2263Smhl-w Monitor Online at best price in India : Flipkart.com @10.5k
White: Asus 23 inch VX238H-W LED Backlit LCD Monitor - Buy Asus 23 inch VX238H-W LED Backlit LCD Monitor Online at best price in India : Flipkart.com @14.8k

Just buy a normal black monitor instead


----------

